# Ice fishing tip downs



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

martin1950 said:


> YEP!!! I'm 6'2 w/ bad knees and I sit on a 7gal bucket. Just makes it easier to grab.
> 
> Martin


Well that makes sense.

I like how your design uses rod that a guy already has, I sure don't need to buy anymore.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

How come some of the pics are not available? I'd like to make some and would like to see a variety


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

usually when the pics are posted, they are in someones photo gallery. . if they deleted them from their gallery to add other pictures or for whatever reason, they will not show up anymore. .


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

The only real advantage to a tip-down is that you can watch it several feet away, spreading out your fishing area and will come in handy when the 3 line rule takes effect. But it's not the only way to catch those light biters.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Yep, i looked in their gallery and they arent their either. Just kinda hoping they would see this and repost the pics. I usually just use spring bobbbers for the visual, but this is a bigger visual that you can use while your other hand is busy with a 12 oz er


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I would also like to see them, might be good for whitefish.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I use a 30" ice blues for a dead stick (on a 6GAL bucket) and I use a 36" Japanese "no name" with a piano wire style (K&E) spring , in hand for perch.....
I figure it's more %$$#^%@$&^ stuff to haul , so I keep my rods close!
:lol:


*Martin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Where are you gettin' 7 GAL buckets???
:evil:


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 2, 2004)

sfw1960 said:


> *Martin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Where are you gettin' 7 GAL buckets???
> :evil:


 
Had a friend that use-ta work for a Pool Cleaning company. That's how they got there chemicals. Puts my butt above my knees when I'm sitting.

As far as my pic's of my version of a tip-down, as soon as I can get my better 1/2's car out of the garage, I'll snap a few new pics and re-post them in this thread. OOP's, I packed that stuff all up when I broke out my river, boat and pier stuff.:evilsmile But I'll find it.

Martin


----------



## walleyesteve2 (Mar 25, 2008)

martin1950 said:


> Had a friend that use-ta work for a Pool Cleaning company. That's how they got there chemicals. Puts my butt above my knees when I'm sitting.
> 
> As far as my pic's of my version of a tip-down, as soon as I can get my better 1/2's car out of the garage, I'll snap a few new pics and re-post them in this thread. OOP's, I packed that stuff all up when I broke out my river, boat and pier stuff.:evilsmile But I'll find it.
> 
> Martin


I've seen brand name "Dangler" sold @ Gander MtN. There chartruse green in color and are made out'a durable plastic. There made for spinning reel rods. My fish'n buddy has them and they work well.


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 2, 2004)

Mike the Pike and Swampbuck, here ya go.
The hardest thing you have to do is make sure your rod is DEAD BALANCED










This is not my design but something I saw on this site YEARS ago.
That guy made his out of 1 & 1/4 PVC. I thought that was a bit much so I made mine out of 3/4" cause the fittings are alot cheaper.










The balance beam is an old coat hanger bent in a horseshoe to fit smugly around the rod. If you have a problem finding dead "0", you can split off the reel rings and use PVC tape to hold your reel.










Balance pockets are made w/ a Dremel grinder but you can use a drill by figuring location, drill a 3/8s hole and then cut through the hole.










Here's the final look at the rod and balance between the up rights.

This is how I bobber fish for specks w/ a minnow. I even pull and extra ft or 2 of line so the specks can take the boober and when the rod tips, I drop the hammer. But if you want to jig, the wind will jig the rod if you'd rather. Or you can lightly tite-line off the buttom

For $10.00's you can make 2 of them.

Martin


----------

